# Colnago can no longer make All Steel Frames.



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I am totally disappointed...I just got a bad news from Mike at Maestro who was ordering me a all steel Classic frame in World Championship color for my fixie project. He saids *Colnago can no longer make all steel* Master X Light or Classic as they no longer have the tubesets... even for special orders which was how they were making all steel frames until now...per order basis.... MXL will only come with cf rear from now on.

I suppose Colnago has gone the Pinarello way instead of Derosa (the new red Primato!) or Merckx (are they still making MX Leader?)... And also it must be true that nearly all steel frames made in Italy are sold to Japan and USA.... suppose not enough for Colnago to justify?

interesting... 

bummer....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

*buy a steelman*



6was9 said:


> I am totally disappointed...I just got a bad news from Mike at Maestro who was ordering me a all steel Classic frame in World Championship color for my fixie project. He saids *Colnago can no longer make all steel* Master X Light or Classic as they no longer have the tubesets... even for special orders which was how they were making all steel frames until now...per order basis.... MXL will only come with cf rear from now on.
> 
> I suppose Colnago has gone the Pinarello way instead of Derosa (the new red Primato!) or Merckx (are they still making MX Leader?)... And also it must be true that nearly all steel frames made in Italy are sold to Japan and USA.... suppose not enough for Colnago to justify?
> 
> ...


an all steel bike is a no head ache bike. suppose some mechanic w/ no experience decides to "degrease" w/ kerosene? there, it's gone. suppose you crash and bend a derrrailleur. a steel bike is supposed to be a workhorse.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Yeah, but....*



colker1 said:


> an all steel bike is a no head ache bike. suppose some mechanic w/ no experience decides to "degrease" w/ kerosene? there, it's gone. suppose you crash and bend a derrrailleur. a steel bike is supposed to be a workhorse.


I've this thing for Italian . Oh no..have I disturbed a Can-O-Worm?

And no mechanic is touching my C50...


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

Screw it, buy "ah-mehr-i-cun" and get something else. You don't like the direction Colnago is heading? At least Ferrari makes their CF, not the Taiwanese.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Merckx MX Leader*

My understanding is that the Merckx MX Ls that are being sold now are actually old stock that had been previously languishing in the warehouse. Fortunately, there has been renewed interest...but I don't think Merckx is actaully making any new ones. That's what I heard....


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*yikes!...so that leaves Cinelli,Tommasini, Mondonico and ?? NM*

12345


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Italian Steel continued*

De Rosa still does the Neo Primato but if ya really wanna go that way Dario Pegoretti


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

does pegoretti have their own website?


----------



## San Antonio ascent (Feb 18, 2004)

*pegoretti*

If Itallian steel is what you are after I would highly reccomend pegoretti, espcially the marcello model. It is beautiful and has quite a stiff rear end making it a great choice no matter what material you are looking at. I just built one up the other day for a client and it was one of the nicest bikes i've ever ridden.










6was9 said:


> I am totally disappointed...I just got a bad news from Mike at Maestro who was ordering me a all steel Classic frame in World Championship color for my fixie project. He saids *Colnago can no longer make all steel* Master X Light or Classic as they no longer have the tubesets... even for special orders which was how they were making all steel frames until now...per order basis.... MXL will only come with cf rear from now on.
> 
> I suppose Colnago has gone the Pinarello way instead of Derosa (the new red Primato!) or Merckx (are they still making MX Leader?)... And also it must be true that nearly all steel frames made in Italy are sold to Japan and USA.... suppose not enough for Colnago to justify?
> 
> ...


----------



## Van Staal (Jan 9, 2005)

*That's what I love about the US*

You guys live in steel-bike-heaven. At least that's what it looks like from here in Europe, when I look at all the frame builders websites. Why not get your Italian _steel_ (Columbus or Dedacciai) from your local _builder_? 

To answer steel515's question: Pegoretti has a website, but CompetitiveCyclist is actually more up to date. He is famous for his TIG welded steel frames, but he also has a lugged model in his line, if that's what you're after.


----------



## crashjames (Jan 14, 2003)

*but can someone explain the cost to me?*

there was a catalog in the last velo news, and the top steel frame was $3000!!! 

How can it be worth that much cash?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

What does worth have to do with it? The isn't a bike frame on this planet that's _worth _ $3000, but there are plenty that _cost_ that much. "Worth" is only what someone is willing to pay, and apparently, people are willing to pay that much for a Pegoretti. I'm sure they ride nicely though - I've never heard a disparaging word about his steel bikes.

(I however bought my Peg NOS on eBay for less than 1/2 MSRP.)


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*what you pay for*

is an individual craftsman to hand build your bike. you get his attention, wealth of knowledge and usually his love. that is what you pay for. guys like Pegoretti, Richard Sachs, etc... have no problem finding people who will pay for that. Sachs has about a 32 month turn around last I heard (and from last I heard well worth the weight)


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Too true, for the big ticket on custom bikes, you pay for all those things you've listed. But the thing is, there are plenty of craftsman that will do a wonderful steel bike for much, much less.

Curtlo - less than $1000 for fillet brazed.

Strong - $1200 to $1500 for TIG.

DeSalvo - $1000 or so.

and on and on and on. Even Kirk and Sacha White build beauties for less than $2000.

Worth is purely about what people are willing to pay. There is no way a Pegoretti Big Leg Emma is _worth_ 2x a Vanilla or 3x a Curtlo from a performance or craftsmanship standpoint. I mean ask yourself this - how could a $3250 frame possibly ride 2x or 3x better than some of the others listed here? And how would you know it? Or would the fit, paint and welding be 3x better?

No, beyond a certain point, worth is all about cachet, exclusivity, how it makes you feel and how badly you want it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes caveat*

for the peg. but it's a Nag site and people are already paying for that caveat as it is.
Would love a Big Leg or the Lugged frame as they could handle my size.
but agreed, like you said, so many here in the US can do it cheaper.
You're also paying Italian Tariff as well.
if $ was no object Sachs or Vanilla but I'd probably get a lugged cteel cx frame from
Sycip, fits my budget a little better and they are from my home county.


----------



## reddach (Oct 22, 2003)

*From Competitve Cyclist Website*



merckxman said:


> My understanding is that the Merckx MX Ls that are being sold now are actually old stock that had been previously languishing in the warehouse. Fortunately, there has been renewed interest...but I don't think Merckx is actaully making any new ones. That's what I heard....


Only 100 MX Leaders will be made in 2005. After these are built, the MX Leader will be discontinued for good. Eddy's MXL tubing and lug supply is running out, and he only has enough for these 100. These frames have already been manufactured, and as such Merckx is offering neither custom geometry nor custom paint on them. For 2005 they will be painted in the classic Red, White, and Blue of Team Motorola


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I know, I know*

might have to get one or 3. Would be nice to have Molteni, Faema, Motorola and T-Kom colors. Toss in a 7-11 and you have the series. Would go well with my Molteni Team Alu and my 1981 Silver Corsa.


----------

